# boat specs for 1988 Starcraft Islander 221 V?



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Does anyone know where to find the boat specs for a 1988 Starcraft Islander 221 V? Specifically the fuel tank capacity, but any other information would be appreciated also.

Thanks,

Captain Jay

www.icedarter.net


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Call Starcraft.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yup.
my lund 21 sportfisher held 60 gallons. simular boat but im not sure if the islander had a tank that big.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have an 86 Islander that holds 52 gallons. your boat is probably the same capacity. Let me know what other specs you need.


----------

